# Posting while drunk



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

...realized after a cigar (PAM Principe), a martini, and a few beers, I'm feeling PRETTY GOOD right now. And surfing CS before dinner...

Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?

Have a good weekend :al


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

posting is ok but shopping isn't if cigars work the same was as women you'll end up with a box of Cremosa on your door step come the middle of the week


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Moi? Posting while drunk? Drunk + Skype?
Naaahhh.... Look up moderation in wikipedia and find a picture of....
someone other than myself anyway!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Commander Quan said:


> posting is ok but shopping isn't if cigars work the same was as women you'll end up with a box of Cremosa on your door step come the middle of the week


and what's wrong with that?


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

oddball said:


> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?
> 
> Have a good weekend :al


HEY!!!! I resemble that statement! hic:al


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Klugs said:


> and what's wrong with that?


nothing...bad cigars need love'n too


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have 1800+ post and I dont post unless im drunk:al :tg
Ooppss this post now makes me have 1900 post and yes im drinking, Some 25year Pasiqunet 
So what was your question again???


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Does posting when you wish you were drunk count?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Klugs said:


> and what's wrong with that?


Check out the new guy 5 RG per post. I think that beats out 3x5card.

Most of my posting is at work so I don't get to drink and post very much although I've worked six weeks in a row and most likely won't have a day off until I cut up the turkey. That drinking doesn't sound to bad after all


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

About to put down a few myself..:al 

then it will be outside for a nice late evening smoke...:w


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell, I feel guilty if I post sober.

scottie


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Moi? Posting while drunk? Drunk + Skype?
> Naaahhh.... Look up moderation in wikipedia and find a picture of....
> someone other than myself anyway!


Every thing in Moderation, ...Including Moderation :al


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Been there, done that, i will be back soon for more
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28164


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

oddball said:


> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?


What? You think I'm this charming w/o a little gin in me?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

oddball said:


> ...realized after a cigar (PAM Principe), a martini, and a few beers, I'm feeling PRETTY GOOD right now. And surfing CS before dinner...
> 
> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?
> 
> Have a good weekend :al


Droadr dp;bdasebc. Forp;ste. ATYpveyve. LOL!


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Droadr dp;bdasebc. Forp;ste. ATYpveyve. LOL!


:r Yeeahme eetoo!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got back from some serious herfing.

Had a bunch of drinks and I am posting while drunk !!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Well...I'm drinking while posting.....


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Hammerhead said:


> Droadr dp;bdasebc. Forp;ste. ATYpveyve. LOL!


:r :r :r 
Oh god, I think I understand ya...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Crikey - i read something wrong in the rules!!!

I thought you had to be drunk to post!!!

Don't think I like the idea of doing it sober!!​


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Zeitgeist.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Jaibería.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Been there, done that, i will be back soon for more
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28164


I was gonna say, I know a guy who likes to do this, and oh ya me too!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

watch happen live right now with virtualsmitty in the the banter with tom thread! wooooooo


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a few Felipe Gregorio Centenario's that can only be smoked while drunk. A few Islay single malts makes everything taste better.

Now making complete sentences....................that's another matter!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I think a more appropriate question is who DOESNT post while drinking! :r 

I havent been (yet) but I will be in the next day or two, probably while enjoying a stogie.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I did it this past weekend and it was FUN !!!

Kinda hard to type towards the end though.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am lucky if I post sober! :al


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Just don't webcam while dunk! (Unless you're a hot chick!)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Just don't webcam while dunk! (Unless you're a hot chick!)


Just got mine - now your telling me i can't use it!!!!!​


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Just got mine - now your telling me i can't use it!!!!!​


:r OK, fine, you're allowed.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

oddball said:


> ...realized after a cigar (PAM Principe), a martini, and a few beers, I'm feeling PRETTY GOOD right now. And surfing CS before dinner...
> 
> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?
> 
> Have a good weekend :al


Yes - happens more often that I would like to admit.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I was going to suggest an online herf where everyone gets drunk while being here and posting at CS.......but it seems that's just standard procedure for most! :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

worse than posting while drunk is posting while tired and drunk, although some people say that darnedest things while trying to be funny (every drunk thinks their Jack Benny)


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I wish I could afford to be drunk, but given the recent speeding ticket I now get to pay for, beer is out of the budget for a while. 
Scott


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I wish I could afford to be drunk, but given the recent speeding ticket I now get to pay for, beer is out of the budget for a while.
> Scott


Get a lawyer! If he can get you out of it, it saves more in the long run on the insurance. But yeah, there is that up-front cost. And the possibility that he can't get you out of it and you get double-whammied.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I plan on doing a bit of this tonight!!:r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

drawfour said:


> Get a lawyer! If he can get you out of it, it saves more in the long run on the insurance. But yeah, there is that up-front cost. And the possibility that he can't get you out of it and you get double-whammied.


Ehh. Im not gonna try and get out of it. I was speeding, and he wrote me up for 71 in a 55, and I know I was going faster than that. Ive since slowed down, and Im eligible for traffic school, so this won't go down on my driving record. Not a biggie..
couple hundo later, and I'll be all better.
Scott


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Gyuesdtyfh d jhfz;00mxc 3


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Ehh. Im not gonna try and get out of it. I was speeding, and he wrote me up for 71 in a 55, and I know I was going faster than that. Ive since slowed down, and Im eligible for traffic school, so this won't go down on my driving record. Not a biggie..
> couple hundo later, and I'll be all better.
> Scott


Hehe that's cool. The last time I was given a ticket, the officer wrote me for for 71 in a 60, when I know I blew by him at 75+. He wasn't even waiting on the side of the highway, he was driving (unmarked vehicle) in front of me, and there was some traffic right behind him and I wasn't paying attention.

I still got a lawyer to get me out of it. I was eligible for a once-in-seven-years way of writing it off, but I wanted to go with a lawyer first and save that one for a rainy day.

I sometimes drive fast, but I have not been involved in an accident since 1994, and I see no reason for my insurance premiums to jump for 3 years when I've not caused any collision in over 12 years.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Thought I'd bring back this thread...since that's what I'm doing. Horray for drunk posts on a friday night!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :al


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Charles said:


> Yes - happens more often that I would like to admit.


Here I am prepping to take my son to Hockey practice and have to admit that I did it again last night. Helps with the post count I suppose.:al


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

oddball said:


> ...realized after a cigar (PAM Principe), a martini, and a few beers, I'm feeling PRETTY GOOD right now. And surfing CS before dinner...
> 
> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?
> 
> Have a good weekend :al


Those are my best posts.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I try to avoid it. I have a somewhat dry and sarcastic sense of humor and can come off as a self-righteous a**hole sober, even worse drunk. That being said, some of my best posts in one of the Patriots messageboards have been when drunk. Happy Veterans Day all! Paul:al :u


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

He,he.........:al :al


----------



## Beekman Poole (Aug 8, 2006)

I was ebaying drunk and ended up with a $1500 watch I didnt even want!?!!? 

Now I just stay drunk at bars...

C/


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

And reading too.............


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm drunk right now.....what a great night. Smoked a RyJ


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Not quite 3pm here, finishing third double bourbon and coke today. This has been a rough (and dry) week so my goal is to not sober up until after football finishes up sunday. please disreagard further posts this weekend....  

:al :al :al :al


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Still going strong at 4:50am....


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Day two of a three day bender.... On my fourth white russian (breakfast) (1 part kahlua 2 parts vodka top off w/ whole milk)... Anybody else going all out this weekend or is it just me? 5pm here... woke up at 2:45.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got back from a last minute gig with my Bluegrass band. The Juke Box at the bar I frequent broke tonight, so they called us to play a show and to entertain the crowd. Needless to say, we got free beer, and the crowd kept buying us drinks! HORAY FOR DRUNKIN' POSTING 

BTW, Thank you to all that helped name the band. We did end up going with the Rock Bottom River Boys!!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42513


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I just got back from a last minute gig with my Bluegrass band. The Juke Box at the bar I frequent broke tonight, so they called us to play a show and to entertain the crowd. Needless to say, we got free beer, and the crowd kept buying us drinks! HORAY FOR DRUNKIN' POSTING
> 
> BTW, Thank you to all that helped name the band. We did end up going with the Rock Bottom River Boys!!
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42513


Looove Bluesgrass Bobb , I also noticed your just up north from me ,if you ever make it down and play the milwaukee or surounding area drop me a pm to smoke .

Oh by the way Im posting drunk  ,gota love 3rd shift


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

ummmm...as we speak. Girlfriend is working 3rd shift, am all alone and had one too many rum and coke's u NEVER I am a college student. I major in drinking!!!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

ohh my goodness am I not sober!!! I hope everyone is having a great night!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I'd [ost while VERY drunk! 

I love yoU all CS!! Have a great Night!!!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Bobb said:


> ohh my goodness am I not sober!!! I hope everyone is having a great night!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I'd [ost while VERY drunk!
> 
> I love yoU all CS!! Have a great Night!!!!


Awesome!:r


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

I had just assumed about 80% of the posts here were "posted while drunk". 

:al


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Bump!

The Twin Cities Herf is winding down now here at the St. Croix Cigar Co. I have been drinking whiskey, cognac, and yummy beer for the last 5 hours. I am a little inebriated. I am going to sit here and watch some TV for an hour or two while drinking water before I go home because i am posting drunk


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I have 1800+ post and I dont post unless im drunk:al :tg
> Ooppss this post now makes me have 1900 post and yes im drinking, Some 25year Pasiqunet
> So what was your question again???


 Don't you mean 7900 posts?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Bobb said:


> Bump!
> 
> The Twin Cities Herf is winding down now here at the St. Croix Cigar Co. I have been drinking whiskey, cognac, and yummy beer for the last 5 hours. I am a little inebriated. I am going to sit here and watch some TV for an hour or two while drinking water before I go home because i am posting drunk


Hey Bobb how ya doing!! Which ya could have made it down to Florida so we could have got drunk together!! I had plenty of chartreuse!!

Don't worry about posting drunk - most people make more sense when they do!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey Bobb how ya doing!! Which ya could have made it down to Florida so we could have got drunk together!! I had plenty of chartreuse!!
> 
> Don't worry about posting drunk - most people make more sense when they do!


MICHELLE!!!!! I miss you!! I was actually unable to make it to Florida. No $$ . I hope to see you again soon because I had a blast in Chicago. You bring the Chartreuse and I'll bring the cigars...it will rock!  I hope New Zealand is treating you well.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank god.... You didn't go to the DEVIL SITE @ that time!!!!! LOL


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> Don't you mean 7900 posts?


Hey Tim... notice the date. Booker posted that 2 years ago! :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Bobb said:


> MICHELLE!!!!! I miss you!! I was actually unable to make it to Florida. No $$ . I hope to see you again soon because I had a blast in Chicago. You bring the Chartreuse and I'll bring the cigars...it will rock!  I hope New Zealand is treating you well.


Go gets lots of gigs with ya band and then you will be able to afford to- or better still - "tour" down here for the MMHIV in Feb next year. Never say never!! 
Plenty of Chartreuse here - don't worry about that!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm drinking too! just had a pint of Jim Beam and some red bull. No Cremosa tonite though. Nicaraguan Cream is good when one is getting f'd up!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:gn:hn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just noticed I'm a Young chimp. and drunk too!!!!!!!!!:chk


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Anybody got any good drunk while smoking a stogie stories:ss?


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

What was it Dean Wormer said about going through life fat,drunk and stupid...
:chk:chk:chk:bx:zu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> What was it Dean Wormer said about going through life fat,drunk and stupid...
> :chk:chk:chk:bx:zu


He said that to Belushi........hmmmmm. How soon after that did he die?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

gnukfu said:


> He said that to Belushi........hmmmmm. How soon after that did he die?


Wasn't it said to Flounder? 

After which followed this classic exchange....

"I can't believe I threw up in front of Dean Wormer!"

"Face it, Flounder...you threw up ON Dean Wormer!!!!!"

u :chk :r


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> Wasn't it said to Flounder?
> 
> After which followed this classic exchange....
> 
> ...


That's it, :r :chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah Belushi played Flounder in the flick.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

oddball said:


> ...realized after a cigar (PAM Principe), a martini, and a few beers, I'm feeling PRETTY GOOD right now. And surfing CS before dinner...
> 
> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?
> 
> Have a good weekend :al


All the time.:ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!

I am frickin gone!! I went out to the bars tonight and had several drinks. I havn;e drank in a long time so my tolerance is way low....lets juyst say I had a good time!!!

CLUB STOGIE ROCKSS!!!!


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes I'll post when I'm drunk. If I am, I will take extra time in editing my posts so as not to come across as a moron.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont post when i am drunk so much

Though i am in chat a lot and apparently i say some stupid sh!t......

but if you dont remember, it dont count right?

:ss


James


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

what a surprise to see you in this topic James


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

First time that I have posted while not drunk. I'm scared! I need a drink.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Honestly I cant wait until I can post with a buzz!


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

drunkensailor, drunkenposter, same guy.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I would never post drunk ..... burp!!


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

posting buzzed :tu:tu surfing the devil site buzzed :sl never again :r:r


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> what a surprise to see you in this topic James


lol, surprise? how so?

:ss

James


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

James? Drunk?..................Naaahhhh!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> James? Drunk?..................Naaahhhh!


Thats what i thought, im never drunk? i have no idea what they are on about.....

James

NOW GET ON CHAT!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> James? Drunk?..................Naaahhhh!


Pot calling the kettle....


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Pot calling the kettle....


hahahaha, having a hard time sitting up there Ricky?

Yeah, sitting is hard, its ok, i have that very same problem too at times 

James


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been guity of this a few times


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

travclem said:


> I have been guity of this a few times


Not me....burp:al


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

i was completely sober in that picture! the cigar just kicked my ass!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

hahah, a camacho in 30 minutes wil do that to ya! 

James


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> i was completely sober in that picture! the cigar just kicked my ass!


P&ssy


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup!






Need to hit the sack.:al:al:al:al


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

I put 4 bids on CBid yesterday morning at about 4AM while I was fairly intoxicated. 

Was quite surprised when I checked my e-mail tonight that I won 2 already. No recall!!

Like I need more cigars.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

What a great thread!... Dinner with friendz tonight with several bottles of good red and some Stellas as well... my gal is sleeping on the couch and I'm on the ;last inch of a fine Siglo III

Will pay for it Sunday morning!

Nite all!

Lx


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

oddball said:


> ...realized after a cigar (PAM Principe), a martini, and a few beers, I'm feeling PRETTY GOOD right now. And surfing CS before dinner...
> 
> Anybody guilty of posting while having a "nice buzz"?
> 
> Have a good weekend :al


 I am guilty of posting while having a good buzz on. Sometimes (like a couple of weeks ago) it gets me into trouble when I express my true opinon rather than holding back to play the politically correct game.


----------

